# I won't buy a UAW made vehicle.........



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

ever again........the unions are strangling this country under Obummer, SEIU and UAW........POT! the tax payers spent billions bailing the UAW out to keep them working, now they want us to pay for HC, let 'em line up like everyone else and buy their own!

UAW sues GM over retiree health care payment
Buzz up!26 votes Send 
Email IM Share 
Facebook Twitter Delicious Digg Fark Newsvine Reddit StumbleUpon Technorati Yahoo! Bookmarks Print AFP/File - The worldwide headquarters of General Motors in downtown Detroit, Michigan. General Motors will report &#8230; 
Play Video Auto Industry Videoenver Auto Show Hopes To Break Attendance Mark CBS4 Denver Play Video Auto Industry Video:Will Volvo Sale Rev Ford's Engine?: China Watch TheStreet.com Related Quotes Symbol Price Change 
^GSPC 1,194.37 +7.94

Wed Apr 7, 12:25 am ET
DETROIT - The United Auto Workers union has sued General Motors Corp., saying the automaker owes it $450 million for retiree health care.

In the lawsuit filed Tuesday in federal court in Detroit, the UAW said that in 2007, GM agreed to pay $450 million to settle a UAW claim against auto supplier Delphi Corp. as part of Delphi's emergence from bankruptcy protection. Delphi is GM's former parts division.

The UAW said the agreement should still be in effect even though GM went through its own bankruptcy reorganization last year. The UAW said it demanded the payment from GM on Oct. 29.

According to court documents, GM responded with a letter rejecting the union's demand.

The UAW says the money should go to a union-run retiree health care fund.

comment They need that money for CEO & upper level management bonuses ! lol
Instead of laying off 10,000 working men, dispose 10 top level over paid parasites !
The Board of directors should be 50% workers & not 100% CEO Cronies !

comment First the UAW drove the auto industry into bankruptcy, and now when GM is again becoming profitable the UAW demands part of the profit. They talk about corporate greed, when the unions are the ones who are destroying jobs by forcing industry to shut down.

comment UAW and Obama worked out deals behind closed doors. The UAW is to good for Obamacare now?

comment How about that,the powerful,all mighty,can't do nothing wrong UAW suing GM over health care payments.I just love it, they spent millions of union members money to get their loving president
in office,and take over GM and now they have to sue. Well union members,you know that old saying"you get what you pay for" or from Buddy Miles song, "nothing from nothing leaves nothing".

2010 VEHICLES BUILT BY UNION MEMBERS IN THE
UNITED STATES AND CANADA
UAW CARS
Buick Lacrosse
Buick Lucerne
Cadillac CTS
Cadillac DTS
Cadillac STS
Chevrolet Cobalt
Chevrolet Corvette
Chevrolet Cruze
Chevrolet Malibu
Chrysler Sebring
Dodge Avenger
Dodge Caliber
Dodge Viper
Ford Focus
Ford Mustang
Ford Taurus
Lincoln MKS
Mazda6
Mitsubishi Eclipse
Mitsubishi Galant
Pontiac G6
Pontiac Vibe
Saturn Aura
Toyota Corolla*
UAW SUVs/CUVs
Buick Enclave
Cadillac Escalade ESV
Cadillac Escalade/Hybrid
Chevrolet Suburban
Chevrolet Traverse
Dodge Nitro
Ford Escape/Hybrid
Ford Expedition
Ford Explorer
Ford Explorer Sport Trac
GMC Acadia
GMC Tahoe/Hybrid
GMC Yukon/Hybrid
GMC Yukon XL
H2 Hummer
H3 Hummer
Jeep Commander
Jeep Compass
Jeep Grand Cherokee
Jeep Liberty
Jeep Patriot
Jeep Wrangler
Lincoln Navigator
Mazda Tribute/Hybrid
Mercury Mariner/Hybrid
Mercury Mountaineer
Mitsubishi Endeavor
Saturn Outlook
UAW PICKUPS
Chevrolet Colorado
Chevrolet Silverado**
Dodge Dakota
Dodge Ram Pickup*
GMC Canyon
GMC Sierra**
Ford F Series
Ford Ranger
Mazda B-series
Toyota Tacoma*
2
CAW SUVs/CUVs
Chevrolet Equinox
Ford Edge
Ford Flex
GMC Terrain
Lincoln MKT
Lincoln MKX
Pontiac Torrent
UAW/CAW Vans
Chrysler Town & Country
Dodge Grand Caravan
VW Routan
UAW VANS
Chevrolet Express
Ford Econoline
GMC Savana
CAW CARS
Chevrolet Camaro
Chevrolet Impala
Chrysler 300
Dodge Challenger
Dodge Charger
Ford Crown Victoria
Mercury Grand Marquis
Lincoln Town Car
This guide is prepared by the UAW to provide information for consumers who want to purchase vehicles produced by workers who enjoy the benefits and protections of a union contract.
All these vehicles are made in the United States or Canada by members of the United Auto Workers (UAW) or Canadian Auto Workers (CAW).
Because of the integration of U.S. and Canadian vehicle production, all these vehicles include significant UAW-made content and support the jobs of UAW members.
However, the vehicles marked with a single asterisk (*) are produced in the United States and another country. Light-duty (LD) crew cab models of the Chevrolet Silverado and GMC Sierra, marked with a double asterisk (**), are only manufactured in Mexico. Other models are made in the United States. When purchasing one of these models, check the Vehicle Identification Number (VIN).
A VIN beginning with "1", "4" or "5" identifies a U.S.-made vehicle; "'2:' identifies a Canadian-made vehicle. Not all vehicles made in the United States or Canada are built by union-represented workers. Vehicles not listed here, even if produced in the United States or Canada, are not union-made vehicl


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

I could be wrong but FORD didn't take of the Bail Out Money....I believe the UAW is going after GM and GM only.....


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

in fact, i think you are correct, but i am not so sure all UAW memebers will not get some sort of exemption in the HC deal....??


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

UAW Hmmm With benifits they might get maybe $75 or more an hour. That is for putting screws in a rear speaker. Or putting a radiater cap on or the big one bolting on a bumper. So you say the Goverment bailed out GM. They bailed out the UAW. The OWNERS OF GM got zero-zilch-nada-nothing. Owned by retired 80 year old mom and pops. The UAW wiped em out. Many of those OLD people are now eating rice 3 times a day. Funny how in a DEM world turned upside down it's the bad guys who end up on their feet and fat. The real fat cats are the unions they do nothing and get everything. I rather drive a runaway Toyota.


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

Mr. Floortrader, I can tell you that you are 100 percent wrong.... I have six of my relatives that work for Ford and GM on the lines and skill trades departments no way is their whole benefit package including wage is 75.00 an hour. I don't know what autoworker you've talked to but you heard wrong.


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

WEll I heard it was or close. What I do know is they broke GM and no one I mean no one got bailed out at GM ecept employees. The owners of the company. P on em. Just like when the commies took over Russia. I you own something take it from em and kill em. And don't forget they killed the lawyers to. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

You heard the bells ring but no clue where they are. I also heard someone just blew his nose... :rollin:


----------

